# read THE FOUR HOUR BODY. library has it



## credee (Aug 17, 2013)

It's by Timothy Ferris. There's an updated website, thefourhourbody.com, too. You will be amazed at many things in this book, folks. It's almost certain to help you, a lot.


----------

